# optische Laufwerke ohne Schublade?



## orca26 (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,weiss von euch einer wo man optische Laufwerke wie DVD Brenner ohne Schublade bekommt? Also wie z.b. bei der PS3: einfach ein Schlitz CD/DVD rein und das Laufwerk zieht sie sich rein.

Mir würde auch schon reichen zu wissen wie die richtige Bezeichnung für solche Laufwerke lautet.


----------



## skicu (31. Mai 2008)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=dvdram&sort=artikel&bpmax=&asuch=slot-in&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+

"Slot-In"


----------



## orca26 (31. Mai 2008)

skicu am 31.05.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=dvdram&sort=artikel&bpmax=&asuch=slot-in&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+
> 
> "Slot-In"



Hey Danke! unglücklicherweise sind die meisten IDE... na ja jetzt wo ich weiss nach was ich suchen muss finde ich bestimmt was passendes.


----------



## Freaky22 (31. Mai 2008)

orca26 am 31.05.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 31.05.2008 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slot In gibts bzw. gab es wirklich wohl nur als IDE. Kan mich dran erinnern das ich mal ein slotin dvd laufwerk gesucht hab. Es gab genau eins auf dem Markt...


----------

